# Where to see high-quality images of all items online?



## kiwikenobi (Sep 12, 2020)

I've seen a few images of some of the beautiful furniture items from Pocket Camp online, but I'm having a hard time finding a good site or wiki or anything that has good pictures of all of the items. Does anyone know a good place to see them? Most of the wikis I've been able to find only have fairly small, low quality images of the items, but maybe I just haven't looked at the right one yet. ^o^;>


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 16, 2020)

I found this wiki that has quite a few very nice, high-quality images of the items and other things in Pocket Camp.





__





						Extra (Pocket Camp) - Animal Crossing Wiki
					






					animalcrossingwiki.de
				




I think it's in German. I don't speak German. But there's Google translate, and also you don't need to speak any language to see all the nice pictures. So, in case anyone else was looking, I found that. 
And if anyone else finds anything better or the same but in English, please post it here.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 12, 2021)

Has anyone found any other sites that have high quality images of Pocket Camp items in the year or so since I last posted here? The German site is still very good, but it's been updating really slowly lately, and I was wondering if there's another site that has high quality images of the newer items.


----------

